# Stopover Poole



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Good evening all,
does anyone know of a stopover near to Poole, we are catching the Poole Gijon ferry.
Thanks
Mr Slip


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Slippers, I have slept lots of times in my truck and in Poole docks,either before or after shipping, but this was some time ago.
I never looked at the car side, which would also be the M/H side of the docks.
I would give them a call and ask the question!

If not, it might be possible on the approach road to the freight gate.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I came across this--The Chequers Inn, Poole - Motorhome Pub Stay in Dorset


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

As Grath says you can stop overnight at the ferry port. "Caravans cannot be left in the car park but can be parked 'overnight' in the car lanes for a £5.00 fee. There is 24 hours access to toilet facilities. Please call 01202 440220 for details." 
http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/guides/ports/poole

You can stay at the Thistle hotel on the quay for £10 a night. Good if you want to have a stroll round. Pay on meter £10 for 24 hours and unmarked 'bays' in the hotel rear car park. 
There is also a good pub at Corfe Mullen called the Holme Bush. It is a C&CC 5 van site but the landlady has told me that there is no problem over nighting on the car park if having a meal. I can recommend it and it is a short drive to the ferry terminal.


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Lychett Manor*

Hi,

We always stay at the Lychett Manor camp site - one of the best we have used, walk into the village and the local pub give a free bottle of wine with two mains.

Next morning the ferry is about ten minutes away.

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, I am sure one of your suggestions will be fine.
Off to Spain on the trusty tug "Norman Asturias" Biscay could prove interesting.

Thanks again
Mr Slip


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you go down to Sandbanks there are a few MH specific bays in the large car park on your left just before you "lose" the water on your right.

PLEASE post your experince of the ship when you get the chance. 

I am desperate to book for September but at the moment they are only quoting prices and sailings until the 7th. "Try again in April" is the response I had from their customer service dept. Very usefull !!


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Just had a text informing us the ferry on Tues has been put back from 12.00 to 18.00 hrs.
No explanation!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

slippers said:


> Good evening all,
> does anyone know of a stopover near to Poole, we are catching the Poole Gijon ferry.
> Thanks
> Mr Slip


Snap ! . . . I'm doing the return route, Santander to Poole Sunday 16th Feb - depending when your travelling out if its a rough crossing - don't barf in excess-I'd hate the boat to be taken out of service for blocked ddains :lol: 
My (single) trip,1 person,under 7m length x under 3m high inc (shared) inside cabin is £292 . . Not bad as it'll cost me the best part of the same in diesel driving up to Calais

-for info, my fridge packed in on both gas & mains two daysafter arriving in Spain but i took the view-sod it-i didn't have a fridge when i had a tent so not much lost-just means a touch of shopping every other day which is no hardship.
Have fun in your E-510, i have . .inside its nice & toasty these Spanish nights. 
Ps/ take a spare water pump . . Remember sods law :wink:


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi vidcicoc and Mr Plod

Well things have moved on and I would like to thank vidi for all you help re e510.

WE had a great 6 months away and only had a major problem the last week when a tractor put us off the road in the foothills of the asturias.

Burst tyre and some serious body damage. It was all dealt with swiftly by the GC, garage and most importantly Aviva, they really were brilliant.

Since then we have had a bit of a shock with the wooden floor of the van found to be totally rotten!!!!!.

We were lucky to get home with her bum still attached  

Hambleton engineering sorted it for us, it wasnt cheap but having seen the work done and photos of the terrible state of the undercarriage we were very gratefull. 
I would recommend them to any Hymer owner.

We are off again next Tues with Seville and the Algarve in mind.

Mrplodd you asked after the ship.
We have used this ship a few times, it is rudimentary, a shop the size of my kitchen, a decent bar and a restaurant.
As to the food, well, If you are used to a cruise ship it aint too good, if you are used to long ferry journeys on a Greek ferry it is superb.
It lies between the two.

For me Its about price, MRplodd I assume you are a retired bobby, as for me, a retired firefighter so as we both know we aint got the fantastic pension some would like to believe, we have to count the pennies.

The Norman asturias is a small ship, will bob about, does not have a pool, cinema, fancy shops or a disco (thank god).

What it does do is get you from A to B at a reasonable cost in a comfy berth with hot shower and very friendly staff.

You pays yer money and takes yer chance.

Love and peace to all,
Mr slip


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

slippers said:


> Hi vidcicoc and Mr Plod
> 
> Well things have moved on and I would like to thank vidi for all you help re e510.
> . . . as a retired firefighter . . . we aint got the fantastic pension some would like to believe, we have to count the pennies.
> Mr slip


Dah ! Double snap . . I'm a 32 years worth retired firefighter (officer) -me,ex Chester & Cheshire. . You ??


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Staffordshire F&RS
Firefighter, plus Regional Chair FBU West Mids Region, so as an officer you will probably disown me. :lol: 
Knew Bob Davies well, same recruitment intake as me. A really nice man, moved to Cheshire (Macc). was an S.O. 
Sadly not with us anymore, a loss to the fire service and humanity.
If you ever knew Peter Ried CFO Staffs you are priveledged, a finer CFO you could never meet, he did swear a lot though :roll: 

Mr Slip


----------

